# Boa x Oberhasli??????



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been looking for another goat for some time now...came across a goats for sale poster at the feed store today and he said he had Boa x Oberhasli weathers that were born in Dec Jan. Have any of you had any luck with this cross


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry thats a boar x


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

no offense - correct spelling is boer 

I have not so good experience with 50% boer crosses, 30% or 25% boer are working better. The 50% mixes can inherit the short boer legs.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

From a saddle makers point of view they have a little too much barrel shape to their chest which makes it harder to keep a saddle on. I know Caroline and Charlie are having good success with Boer crosses but I'm not sure what the percentages are.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Most of ours that are working goats and not breeding stock come out at about 1/4 to 1/3 Boer. The most important part is the leg length and then leg angulation. 
We breed back to goats with long legs and correct angles in the hocks and hips, since this is really important when evaluating for long useful work life.

As for the saddles, the Northwest Packgoat adjustable saddle fits well. Most of our goats are broad through the chest but when seen as a whole the proportions are not really too much bigger than the dairy types goats. It's just that ALL the parts are bigger.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello and no offense taken not once but twice I got it wrong.....I am allways in to much of a hurry....I did end up getting the two weathers they are brothers, my problem down here is that I just cant seem to find any "pack goats'' for sale, everyone just has what they call goats. I run into alot of goats that are very short leged and wild. I was able to see both mom and dad to the brothers that I picked up and they both seemed to fit the typical pack goat outlines......I hope, my only problem is that they were not bottle feed like my two at home and are not as tame or trusting, so my question is...is it possible to get them as tame as my other two.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

well, we've started with "goats" in general as well because when I first read about packgoats (and decided that I wanted to do that) nobody else in Germany had 

Re. taming: if they aren't outright afraid of people and spook they should tame fine. You have to put more time into it, spending quality time every day with them but they should turn out ok.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can sympathize with you on not having anyone else around that has packgoats. It is pretty much the same here in Michigan. There are a some ... but they are few and far between. 

As for taming your new goats... we're going the through same thing with our Toggenburg doe. When we got her she was terrified of people and would run away and crash into the fences etc if we even came near the pen... much less in it. If they act like that try not to get discouraged or frustrated. With time, patience, ... and bribery... they will come around. In the short time we have had our doe she went from being totally wild to coming up for scratches, standing quietly without being tied for me to check her feet and legs, will let me pet her all over and is learning to lead calmly now. They usually do come around ... it just takes time, patience and work. Treats and lots of praise help out tremendously.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello again and many thanks for the advice....I spend about 30 min in the mornig before work and about an hour after work with them when I feed them....I have kind of kept them a little hungry scince I got them that way they would be sure and come to the feeder. It seems to be working, they let me touch them and stay pretty calm but then they will only stand there for a couple of mins and then back off, I do feel though its getting better every day. As far as treats go, what do you all recomend for that...I have read maybe salted peanuts?


----------

